# Screw in Fluorescents Bulbs



## Beaver (Mar 27, 2007)

I am planning on making my own hood for my 75gal and using compact screw in fluorescents for the lights.
I use 2 in my 10gal and 1 helping out on my 29gal and the plants seem to love them.

Is there any reson why i shouldn't use them on my 75gal?


----------



## Markalot (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Screw in fluorescents*



Beaver said:


> I am planning on making my own hood for my 75gal and using compact screw in fluorescents for the lights.
> I use 2 in my 10gal and 1 helping out on my 29gal and the plants seem to love them.
> 
> Is there any reson why i shouldn't use them on my 75gal?


Reasons I can think of:

1. less efficient due to lost light (the twist is not good) 
2. more heat due to number of bulbs needed
3. might be just as expensive as a stock unit (like an orbit) or a custom built from AH Supply.

I'm pretty new at this plant keeping thing, but I know I spent a LOT of money trying to save money and finally bought a high output CF light for my 46.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: Screw in fluorescents*

I agree. A good, efficient lighting unit will more than pay for itself down this hobby road. So you are better off getting a good light. Just consider it a wise investment. Screw-ins work nicely for smaller tanks, and I know they do work because I run them over my nanos. But for tanks such as your 75-gal, really, just get a good T-5 or power compact or even MH unit. Plenty of projects you can do also if you are handy at DIY things.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Screw in fluorescents*

YES, BEWARE, VERY AWARE

Saving money now will COST you more down the road.

I too had started trying to cheap myself into this hobby and I have probably $600 worth of crap in a box in my garage to try to get to where $175 cost me.

Do yourself a big favor and buy a quality light fixture, or quality DIY lighting - the best bang for the buck IMO would be T5 HO for a 75 gallon, go with a TEK fixture or go with TEK, Helios, or NOVA 
DIY. If you want PC then go for the CURRENT SATELLITE, or ORBIT from here www.tricitytropicals.com - they are cheapest if you are still wanting to save money.


----------



## Beaver (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Screw in fluorescents*

goalcreas

that link you sent me is a good one.
But what do you guys think of AH? http://www.ahsupply.com/index.html


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Screw in fluorescents*

Never used them but have heard great things.

Wait, Actually I have used some retro fits on a different type of project and they are good.
The reflectors were very nice.


----------



## Beaver (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Screw in fluorescents*

OK. I think i am going to go with the http://www.ahsupply.com/index.html but i am having troubles on deciding on what kit or kits to get? I have a 75gal 48"L x 18"w. I don't want to overpower my tank with light but i do want to get enough to grow plants with co2 and also get enough light spread to cover as much of the tank i can.
Any sugestions?


----------



## ianmoede (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Screw in fluorescents*

Go tek T-5. You will love me forever. I mean not after you pay for it initially, but if you went the cheap route, looked at your energy bills, THEN got the tek, then you would love me.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Screw in fluorescents*

Or if you want DIY, then there are T5 options that make sense also.

Also, you will not easily overpower your tank unless your lighting schedule is bad(run all day), but you can under power your tank easy by not having enough. Also, when you go high light, you MUST go with pressurized Co2

You should get enough light to run for 7 to 10 hours per day and get double that amount of light so that you can mid-day blast the other portion of light. (A Tek fixture would give you 2 bulbs for the all day and 2 bulbs for the mid day)

If you got two 96 watt PC from AH supply to run for 8 hours, then get another two 96 watt, or 55 watt and run that for 2-3 hours in the middle of the day. (I am not sure of the wattage AH has, 96 might not be avail)

I would highly suggest getting that TEK also, IMO it is the best performing, coolest running, most efficient light fixture out there for under $300 (if you look you can find it for that)
Or look for the TEK, NOVA, HELIOS or ICE CAP DIY T5 kits.

And don't cheap out and get the CURRENT NOVA EXTREME, it only has one reflector for all 4 (8) bulbs and it is noisy from what I have read, and big and bulky and wobbly on the cheap plastic legs, and it comes with Salt Water bulbs, so you will have to replace at least two bulbs up front. ( I am sure that there are some out there who are happy with this fixture, but I bet they would be happier with a Tek for a little more money up front)


----------



## Beaver (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Screw in fluorescents*

AH does have 96w available but its only 34.5" long. Two 55watt kits would be 48"(same as my tank)
But i would want more then just 110watts.
I just find the T-5 stuff lots of $$$$
especially in Canada
The best one i have found yet is 
Current-USA:
48" Satellite 2*65W Sunpaq PC w/Lunar Light $184.99CAD


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Screw in fluorescents*

check this link for DIY T5 parts

http://www.hellolights.com/t5fldiypa.html


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Screw in fluorescents*

I meant this one

http://www.hellolights.com/482x54wt5hor.html


----------



## Beaver (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Screw in fluorescents*

So do T-5s save that much more energy then CFs?


----------



## Markalot (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Screw in fluorescents*



goalcreas said:


> If you want PC then go for the CURRENT SATELLITE, or ORBIT from here www.tricitytropicals.com - they are cheapest if you are still wanting to save money.


I would go to that link, try and get refurbished, and then be sure that the bulbs are the 6700K white and not the 6700K mixed with the 10K which to me looks really bad.

http://www.tricitytropicals.com/index.asp?PageAction=Custom&ID=19

All kinds of options from that page including the ability to buy new.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Screw in fluorescents*

They run cooler, they output more lumens, they penetrate deeper. Because of the stratigh bulb as opposed to the bent bulb, they have better reflective options. Also, because the bulb is most efficient in the middle of the bulb then on the ends, they don't lose light in a bend as do the CF's.
CF's are basically T5's bent, or sometimes side by side with a small connection at the end.

The also last longer.

Of course, getting from Tri City Tropicals is a good option and PC is not that bad of a light, as a matter of fact, it is a good light, but I just think that T5 is better, but not the only way.


----------



## ianmoede (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Screw in fluorescents*

You asked for experience and we're giving it to you bro. PC = hot, less effecient. T5 = win.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Screw in fluorescents*



Markalot said:


> I would go to that link, try and get refurbished, and then be sure that the bulbs are the 6700K white and not the 6700K mixed with the 10K which to me looks really bad.
> 
> http://www.tricitytropicals.com/index.asp?PageAction=Custom&ID=19
> 
> All kinds of options from that page including the ability to buy new.


I actually like the Dual Daylight Bulb which is a mix of 6700k / 10,000k.

Markalot is right, however, if you don't specify which bulbs you want, they come with a mix of 10,000k and actinic, the blue ones which is better for Salt Water tanks and not really a benefit for Plant tanks.

Your choices of bulbs to swap with will be
6700k
10,00k
Dual Daylight 6700k / 10,000k

Or you have many other options to buy bulbs, like the Coralife Planta bulb or the AH supply or the GE bulbs work will. Just make sure that you get SQUARE PIN bulbs for that fixture


----------



## Beaver (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Screw in fluorescents*

what do you think about this?

http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/details/l-fl-hood2.php?product_ID=sl-t5nw4804


----------



## flocci (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Screw in fluorescents*

The Sunlight Supply site for that fixture:

http://www.sunlightsupply.com/produ...B9DD5E0815D5534C30EC3299C7E3E&c=46&kys=&pgi=1

says "not for use in wet environments".

Would over an aquarium count as a wet environment?


----------



## Beaver (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Screw in fluorescents*

well thats no good.

I wonder why an aquarium supply store would be selling them then?


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Screw in fluorescents*



goalcreas said:


> They run cooler, they output more lumens, they penetrate deeper. Because of the stratigh bulb as opposed to the bent bulb, they have better reflective options. Also, because the bulb is most efficient in the middle of the bulb then on the ends, they don't lose light in a bend as do the CF's.
> CF's are basically T5's bent, or sometimes side by side with a small connection at the end.
> 
> The also last longer.
> ...


That's about it. I'm a stickler for details, so here's some more for those who are into those sort of things. 

It depends what you are looking for. If you have the room to have 4 T5 24 inch or longer bulbs accross the top of a tank with good reflectors, they will give much more light per watt than power compact. If you want to go to a higher light level, the T5 HO fixtures and tubes are alot like power compact in brightness, but still can utilize a [email protected] reflector.

If you have a small tank in terms of how wide accross it is, Power compact is probably your best option. Flurorescent tubes are not very efficient at the ends, so when tubes get short their efficiency goes way down. That's why for replacing the standard round screw-in light bulb, the spiral compact fluorescent makes very good sense.

T5 and T5 HO is pretty standard, so you know what the numbers are and what you are getting. Power compact is much more variable (with many more proprietary tubes) so it's really difficult to get numbers on what's going on with the tubes.


----------



## snickle (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: Screw in fluorescents*



Beaver said:


> OK. I think i am going to go with the http://www.ahsupply.com/index.html but i am having troubles on deciding on what kit or kits to get? I have a 75gal 48"L x 18"w. I don't want to overpower my tank with light but i do want to get enough to grow plants with co2 and also get enough light spread to cover as much of the tank i can.
> Any sugestions?


My 90G is the same length and width as for 75G just deeeper. I use a pair of the 4 x 55 kit and run the two pairs on different timers. Gives you lots of light intensity options.


----------



## Beaver (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Screw in fluorescents*

I think i am going to go with 1 or 2 of these. Not sure if its HO or not though.
This is the best deal i have found yet in Canada.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Screw in fluorescents*

BTW, the wet environment really means not to use in a green house, it is not talking about over an aquarium, unless you are keeping your aquarium in a green house, or somewhere you keep over 100% humidity.

TEK also makes lights for Greenhouse use, or for hydroponics, where people are keeping a very DAMP environment. They make those fixtures a little different then the one you have shown. That one would be find unless you dip it into your tank water

NO, really you do have to keep it up a few inches so water splash doesn't keep hitting your lights, but that is it.


----------



## Beaver (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Screw in fluorescents*



> BTW, the wet environment really means not to use in a green house, it is not talking about over an aquarium, unless you are keeping your aquarium in a green house, or somewhere you keep over 100% humidity.
> 
> TEK also makes lights for Greenhouse use, or for hydroponics, where people are keeping a very DAMP environment. They make those fixtures a little different then the one you have shown. That one would be find unless you dip it into your tank water
> 
> NO, really you do have to keep it up a few inches so water splash doesn't keep hitting your lights, but that is it.


So are you saying that would be a good light for 75gal?

Or would the Tek RetroKit be a lote better?


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Screw in fluorescents*

Same manufacturer. Same reflcetors (I am pretty sure) and that is a good option for you.
However, I don't think you get dual power cords, but you will need to check.
I am a big fan of TEK for the simplicity of it, but I understand the costs and I beleive this to be a good option, but make sure you will have the control over that lights that you want / need.

OR, look at the Sun Blaze Fixture, It is nicer looking then the New Wave and also a Sunlight Supply fixture and you can get them on e-bay, or really any of the fixtures you can get on e-bay.


----------



## jcbyrne (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: Screw in fluorescents*

Question: why are T-5's better than CF's in terms of heat, when CF's, at least mine, are two T-5's linked at the end, not bent? Thanks.....Janice


----------



## Beaver (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Screw in fluorescents*

Ya i called and the new wave only has one power cord


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Screw in fluorescents*



jcbyrne said:


> Question: why are T-5's better than CF's in terms of heat, when CF's, at least mine, are two T-5's linked at the end, not bent? Thanks.....Janice


I think most of the time, when people refer to CF (compact fluorescent), they mean the spiral bulbs, and when they say PC (power compact), they mean the bent T5 bulbs.

Your PC bulbs,which are connected at the end, are the ones that people call bent. T5s are more efficient than these because if you look at your PC bulbs, much of the light is wasted when it shines toward the other bent side of the bulb...more inefficient than T5s.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Screw in fluorescents*



epicfish said:


> I think most of the time, when people refer to CF (compact fluorescent), they mean the spiral bulbs, and when they say PC (power compact), they mean the bent T5 bulbs.


I don't know about that. T5, T8, T12 generally refers to linear tubes of that width driven at normal output. PC bulbs are frequently at a width around T5, but I've seen wider and narrower power compact. (IKEA sells a 7 watt mini reflector PC blub with a snaked T3 tube.) Generally PC means considerably bent tubes, usually driven at a higher than normal output.



> Your PC bulbs,which are connected at the end, are the ones that people call bent. T5s are more efficient than these because if you look at your PC bulbs, much of the light is wasted when it shines toward the other bent side of the bulb...more inefficient than T5s.


PC acually is optimal in efficiency for space constrained areas. It's not practical to have really short fluorescent tubes, there isn't enough middle region of the tube to get good output. Incandescent is really inefficient, so when you contort a fluorescent tube to get a longer middle section you get more light out per watt, even though a signficant portion is wasted because it shines back on the tube and/or blocks light coming off a reflector.

But for linear aquariums at least two feet wide, a linear tube makes more sense since you can easily fit in a linear bulb of sufficient length with a good reflector above the tube. So, for anything with sufficient length, where you want to send light in a single direction, PC is not as efficient.


----------



## snickle (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: Screw in fluorescents*

Beaver,

The 4x55w setup from AHSupply provides plenty of light into my 90G. Like I mentioned before the pair can be run on separate timers. Another plus is the 36W bulbs also fit. The only difference between the 4x36 and the 4x55 is the length of the reflector.


----------



## Beaver (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Screw in fluorescents*

I was thinking AH but i think i am going to go with T-5. And i also have to get something already in Canada. The converstion and taxes and everything is just not worth it. 
I have found a Tek T-5 retrofit kit 2x54 $130cad and then i am thinking about a coralife T-5 2x28 $82cad to add with it or maybe Nova RetroFits 1x28 +2 for $39cad each. I think this is the best way to go for a tight buget.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Screw in fluorescents*

Tek all the way, the Coralife are nice, they are good additions to any tank that does not already have T5 on it. I am not sure about the Nova Retro's, might be fine, see if they have a single reflector, or a seperate reflector for each bulb, that would be key.

Don't get me wrong, I love the Coralife fixtures, I run 20 Longs with them only, but why would you add one when both bulbs = 1 of the HO driven bulbs. Or maybe you wish to to a 3 stage lighting and use it for sunrise / sunset, one hour before and after, not a bad idea.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Screw in fluorescents*

Coralife T5 are OK. They are really small, which can be nice. Unfortunately they should have been a bit bigger to put in an optimal reflector. But, with everything else out there they are probably an above average light. I have several of them because on a rack, the small size can be quite an advantage.


----------

